
Tesla Discloses Worst Quarterly Loss Ever - chmaynard
https://wolfstreet.com/2018/08/01/tesla-discloses-worst-quarterly-loss-ever-but-where-are-the-17000-model-3-cars-it-produced-but-didnt-deliver/
======
ggm
Is this an exercise by shorts to try and force publicly visible references to
TSLA stock down? It feels a bit odd, because I would have expected anyone with
finance chops in YC to have a pretty good grasp of the fundamentals here.

I don't understand why anyone would post this here, unless they seriously
don't understand what motivates people on YC.

------
jppope
getting really sick of these articles...

